# Not such a Global economy after all.



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

I was looking around for places that can supply me with the ABM single bridges. I found of course AllParts out of the USA, guitarpartssite.com and thomann.de out of Germany. AllParts have them, but not in gold......guitarpartssite never answered my email and I don’t hear any positive feed back on them. Thomann has the gold ones I like....but get this. To ship to Canada it will cost 100,34€......that’s $138.30 CAD. I order brake pads for my Harley from the UK and shipping only cost me £8, and the brake pads would weigh more than the 6 bridge pieces. 

Thanks for listening to my babble


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It shows you how little the market really is ...


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

try Bezdez............nuff said............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I tried Thomann.de.gb from here and was quoted €10 to UK and €50 to Canada. (€29.30 and €69.30)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> try Bezdez............nuff said............cheers, Gerry


They don't have gold ones Jerry


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

we've got a shipping flatrate to Canada. So normal post deliveries (up to a weight of 30 kg) cost 50 €.
For 6 pieces of this buitar bridge # 250681, we would charge you 100,34 €.


Bezdez I dont think has guitar sigle bridges....only Bass.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> And I'll get hate mail for telling the truth again I am sure.


Not from me. There is no reference to what the actual project is though.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

No hate from me....I agree. My biggest problem is wading threw the cheap import stuff to fine that quality product only to be discouraged by something like shipping cost. 

The project I want to make is a multi scale 6 string guitar. ABM seems to be the only one making a bridge that can be applied to a multi scale. I may just bight the bullet and order the bridge pieces.

Here is a quote from their web page:

"Selling the best products at the best prices that's our goal, and to satisfy our customers is our motivation. Excellent service is no less important. We want you to get the most out of your time and money while shopping with us, and therefore we have devised our own credo: Added Value. For instance, we've offered a general 30-day money-back guarantee since 1995 - long before the EU came up with legal regulations for mail order purchases. On top of that, in 2005 we decided to offer an extended warranty period of three years - off our own backs! Service means more to us than smiling employees, it's the smile in the faces of our customers."


----------

